# First Kill With My New Titan Hunter



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Feral Pigeon. About 10 meters with my titan hunter slingshot. Sumeike .6 with a 20/15 taper and 8mm steel. Headshot which put it down in an instant.


----------



## nikjarixhilbert (May 3, 2020)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sweet frame. Nice shot.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good shooting.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

nikjarixhilbert said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A105F using Tapatalk


Thanks mate.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Sweet frame. Nice shot.


Cheers


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

hoggy said:


> good shooting.


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sweet kill boss!

Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nice shot


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Good shooting...nice frame!

Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Sweet kill boss!
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210APM using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

andypandy1 said:


> Nice shot


Thanks


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Good shooting...nice frame!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A705W using Tapatalk


Cheers mate :thumbsup:


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

Great stuff. How much does that frame weigh?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

msturm said:


> Great stuff. How much does that frame weigh?


About 110 grams mate so nice and light :thumbsup:


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shot!


Thanks mate!


----------

